# Tips?



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Anyone have any tips on raising really good, big show broilers?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't but hopefully someone else does.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If using Cornish Crosses, get them from a reputable hatchery that's free of dysplasia in that breed. Since they grow so quickly it will help to use their supplements too. (it's been years so I don't recall the name of supplement)


----------

